# Great 115 Volt Saw



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice purchase …I have the JET 240V 3HP Cabinet saw ..left tilt is soo nice : ) ENJOY


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on the saw good reveiw.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

I remember that promo, it was a great deal on that saw!! I'm glad someone took advantage of it, I really wanted one, but I already have a tablesaw. Congrats!! It's a beauty!!


----------



## MaxS (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh wow….it's like tool p*rn. Nice review and pics. Thank you. Very jealous…BTW.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow. so that's what my BT3100 wants to be when it grows up! Slick saw man…


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Ben, nice looking saw, and having the room in your shop for the long fence rails is also sweet.

I notice that your right wing extension sits forward from the main table by a bit, yet your front and rear fence rails must bolt to it and be straight so I wonder why this is?


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I am hoping that this is the last table saw I ever have to buy.

Hi Cato. Good eye. In the photo it does appear that the right table sits forward. The main saw table has a beveled edge on the front and the extension tables are not beveled. It looks like they are are not flush on the front but they actually are (with the exception of the beveled part). I am not sure why Jet beveled the main table but not the extensions. I kind of think it was an oversight but there may be some reason behind it.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

where is my drooling bib…......


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck Ben have fun.I love new machinery it makes me happy, happy, happy.You2 huh LOL Alistair


----------



## WoodSpanker (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice saw…. I've been looking into 110 Volt saws…. Landlord wont let me upgrade. This has just become quite helpful to me.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm happy for you, but Jet pulled out on me for the deal. I got the e-mail for the special and promptly went to the local dealer to order and pay for one of these and they readily took my money. We were trying to move the old saw out and find a new home for it and find some brauny friends or hire helpers to help on the delivery. Well, it's a good thing we didn't get rid of the old table saw, as a full two weeks later we get a call from the store we purchased the saw, and Jet had just informed them that they were no longer available and were not going to deliver one to us. We had met the deadline and paid up front. Why did it take them a fulll two weeks to inform us? We had to move heavy equipment and find hired hands, so this wasn't just a little inconvenient. A big POOP on Jet on how they handled this sale, or rather lack of sale. I'll probably hesitate on going that direction in the future.

Enjoy your saw. At least someone got one "as advertised".


----------

